# DVD-R or DVD+R



## alex57

Hello,

I have a DVD writer supplied by Dell (HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM DH30N ATA Device) and can't for the life of me find any info on whether it supports DVD-R or DVD+R.

Can I use either or would it simply not work if I put the wrong disc into it?

Thanks


----------



## tremmor

Must be old. 
On the other hand if ya know its a DVD writer then -R.
-R is compatible with older dvd players and such. 

On the other hand +R writes faster and has to support it. 

Writers are cheap now except for blue ray. After looking myself i suspect the manufacture is LG. No, i could not find the info either. You can get a writer from Newegg for about $29.00 plus and minus. its a standard now. I burn a lot. have about 200 +R's and at least 50 -R's. maybe 50 DL dvd's.

Just for the record, i found a lot of people checking with similar problems for same model. All the comments were the same. trouble burning. there is a difference ya know besides cheap. quality of the laser detector etc. if its old then blow it out. open the tray and used static free air from maybe an office supply. you do not shake can. has an oil base. keep upright and blow it out lightly. Not full stream.

good luck. 
get another.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm pretty sure Nero's InfoTool will tell you what disks your drive supports.  Though unless the drive's more than 5 years old or so, I'd imagine it'd accept either + or - disks.


----------

